# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  best fat burner

## newconquest

BOTTOM LINE: i want to lose as much fat as a can in 6-8 weeks!!!

PLAN: -decrease overall calories and fat in diet but not too low (im 215lbs, calories going to drop to around 2,000 or below)
-constant cardio, about 4-5 times a week
-workout will stay the same

SO HERE'S MY QUESTION: im not sure that im going to, but if i decide to use a fat burner, i want to use *THE BEST.* i understand that hydroxycut hardcore is the best legal fat burner. what is the best illegal fat burner i can take to burn off as much fat as possible*?????*

----------


## jabez

t3/clen combo. and if your willing throw some dnp in there

----------


## newconquest

i dont want to use any steroids though..trying to do natty so that i can keep what i work for...isnt it HIGHLY suggested that you use some sort of test for muscle wasting when you use t3/clen

----------


## peteroy01

without juice and that many calories i think you are going to lose a sht load of muscle. and if your not going to use steroids , go with clen or dnp .

----------


## Amorphic

clen is your best bet. Anticatabolic properties. Do your research on it though, its dangerous for your heart and can shoot your bp through the roof

----------


## Jay-Ace

> clen is your best bet. Anticatabolic properties. Do your research on it though, its dangerous for your heart and can shoot your bp through the roof



I wouldn't say dangerous.... But there are associated risks as there are with all "drugs"!!

With Clen there are several suggested side-effects, some of which are nasty and it has been shown there is a risk of damage to the heart muscles albeit that the study IIRC was primarily conducted on animals which showed this effect!!

Expect the shakes, light headedness, buzzing, sweating, nervousness ... etc etc But it sure will burn fat which is the effect ur after!!

If ur good & strict with ya dosages you could also go for T3 but as mentioned it does pose a risk of catabolism... How much though is of debate!!

Yohimbine is a good burner, I'd also look at supplementing ur Chromium intake as well as L-Carnitine and don't forget our good old friend CAFFEINE!!!


Good luck  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Stabone

WTF am I missing here? You ask for the best *illegal* fat burner but then say that you don't want to take *steroids*.

----------


## tri-athlete

xenical

----------


## tri-athlete

jk jk jk

----------


## taiboxa

> t3/clen combo. and if your willing throw some dnp in there


please dont bring up DNP to the uneducated thats just IDIOTIC. thanks.
as for losing fat.. once u go past an 800 cal deficite ur lookin at quick muscle loss w/o any aas.
over the counter shit really aint going to do a whole lot.. and clen isnt magic.
best bet is proper cardio/diet and stay strict.

im curious.. whats ur diet like? lay it out... do you even have ur macros planned out? are you going to cyce ur carbs or cycle ur calories?
are you going to do any type of depletion?

----------


## ladygarn

EC stack
Thermorexin
Venom

----------

